# Winter Weather Advisory for us tonight 11pm-10am



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Guess I didnt want to sleep tonight anyways...
Snow changing over to ice/rain in the AM,western Maine and White mountains.
Those ice cover notch roads are so much more fun than sleep anyhow...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

low 60's here tomorrow.....crap


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I will wait and see, it was supposed to rain this past Thursday and I ended up plowing for four hours..
Even with all the technology they have a difficult time predicting still.
Looks like a 4am call in....


----------

